# key can be removed when car is running



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

check this out. the other day i cranked up my car after i cranked it up i found my keys layin' in the floorboard. i then took my keys and put it in the ignition and turned off the car. i then turned on the car again and now i can take my key out while the car is running. i was wondering is this potentially gonna result in something bad?


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

not really, but dont forget to turn the car off when you take the keys out. leavin the car running without the keys could get it stolen or somethin.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

there is a plus side to this though. since the weather is starting to get cold i can turn the heater on and have the car nice and warm for when i get in it.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

that's great man... my camry has this (probably by sheer accident), and i really wish my b14 has it too. it's great for the winter and if you forget something in the house, you don't have to turn your engine off to go and get it!


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Anybody else have that situation? I want to try. Going out to the drive way now. Let you know what happened. I always wanted to try to turn off the car at like 70mph, never will though. I think the computer won't let you though.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Nope don't have that problem


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

UofLsentra said:


> * I always wanted to try to turn off the car at like 70mph, never will though. I think the computer won't let you though. *


I do that all the time with my friends in the car to freak them out. I just make shure there's no one else on the road and know when your going to run out of vacuum for your brake booster, that wouldn't be very fun.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Um you know all the Shit hanging off the keychain.....2 dozen keys, bottle openers, Little plastic thingys with stupid shit wrote on them, ETC.... Is what, after time, wears the lock out... Older Chevys are Notorious for this after 5or 6 years....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it seems that the lock cylinder is broken, and maybe the ignition switch too, but i'll check the lock cylinder first. although this spawns the idea of a "start' button.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....yah.......im glad my car doesnt do that....id leave the damn thing running going in to grab something realy quick, forget about it, and jump on here for 1-15 minutes


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i was telling my friend about the situation and he said that my key could be wearing out. so i'm gonna get a new key made and see how the outcome is.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

snkee200sx said:


> *check this out. the other day i cranked up my car after i cranked it up i found my keys layin' in the floorboard. i then took my keys and put it in the ignition and turned off the car. i then turned on the car again and now i can take my key out while the car is running. i was wondering is this potentially gonna result in something bad? *


My car does the same thing, maybe its a 1996 year flaw. Its done this since the car was new, well the previous owner told me. But my ignition switch is fuckin up on me lately. So i guess if its related it could be a problem.




> Anybody else have that situation? I want to try. Going out to the drive way now. Let you know what happened. I always wanted to try to turn off the car at like 70mph, never will though. I think the computer won't let you though.


I have a 5 speed so i can turn the car off while still running and turn it back on. What do you mean you think the computer wont let you? Does the computer control you too? Once you turn the key and shut off the car, the computer turns off too. But like was said before your brakes dont work and i dont recommend doing this.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What is happening is that the key has become worn down. My Frontier had that problem(at 190k) and eventually it got worn down enough that the key no longer worked in the ignition or door locks!My solution was to take the VIN to the dealer and they cut a new key for me. Problem solved!


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

how much does did that cost you?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

This never happened to me before, but now i got the Viper 791XV with remote start and i can do the same thing as you .. (well i can start it from a mile away but thats not important). 
You should be happy.. ive spent about $600 for the alarm system


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

how much will it cost to get a key recut from the dealership when the need to used your vin# to do it?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

bump'


----------

